# High Country Club - NEW Outer Banks Property



## travelguy (Apr 18, 2007)

High Country Club just released information on a new property under contract in the Outer Banks, North Carolina.  The property is 2,500 square feet, 4 bedroom, 3 bath.  It's located in Corolla's only gated community.  They have beach valets that will carry your chairs, umbrellas and coolers to the beach!  

Here's the info from the High Country Club web site:

This four-bedroom residence in the gated Currituck Club has everything you need to relax away from home. Let the tennis courts, pools and 18-hole championship Rees Jones golf course invigorate you, as you smell the salt air and listen to the rushing of the tides.

http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Outer_Banks.asp


----------



## Bourne (Apr 18, 2007)

an east coast addition to balance the portfolio
or
the fact that Private Escapes has two properties in Outer Banks.

The more options the better. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 18, 2007)

This is great news as HCC is really adding some nice new properties and this one is much closer to where I live.


----------



## jwq387 (May 20, 2007)

*hcc in outer banks*

Just to be clear... This Home is not Oceanfront, correct? The Currituck Golf club and its adjoining property is not Oceanfront. I like the concept of HCC, but the idea you will hear the "rushing of tides" is stretching the truth quite a bit, IMHO.


----------

